# 1320 lb blue



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...lin+taken+at+ascension+is+among+biggest+ever/


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Come on Sniper peeps tell us how you wouldve relaesed this one?


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats a damn MONSTER!!!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats a lot of smoked marlin sandwiches for sure


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

She probably wouldn't have survived a release anyway after 4 hours. I can't imagine how tired the dude was!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*marlin*

That was a big ole girl for sure. I am willing to bet it was dead at boat side my guess it sounded on them and died as I have been told this is very common when battling grander marlin. Oh and whoever you are bashing peeps get a life at least he has caught a billfish.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That many hours on a fish and something bad usually happens. It's lan incredible catch considering that it was the angler's first Blue Marlin and the mate's first Blue Marlin. Most of the credit for the catch probably goes to Olaf for keeping position on the fish plus a good amount of luck. An even stranger fact is that before Capt. Olaf Grimkowski was a marlin skipper, he was just an angler and his first ever Blue Marlin as an angler was over 1,000 pounds. He is one lucky human and has lots of months (years) experience from Ascension Island to Cape Verde, Africa to the Azores off Portugal.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

billin said:


> That was a big ole girl for sure. I am willing to bet it was dead at boat side my guess it sounded on them and died as I have been told this is very common when battling grander marlin. Oh and whoever you are bashing peeps get a life at least he has caught a billfish.


 
Who is bashing 'peeps? Seems everyone so far agrees it was a nice fish. Just curious.... O*D*W


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

ok let me attempt to stop this before it gets out of hand and developes into somebody getting on the soap box and spouting off a load of condasending bullcrap,not bashing sniper peeps just sorta of a running joke between us,he is an american hero and quite a fisherman and we have sent private messages back and forth here,etc.so nothing to see here move along.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I get it. I was thinking he was saying 'peeps', as in people, not SniperPeeps. He didnt even post a comment, so billin's comment didnt make sense to me. I dont think anything was getting out of hand. Im sorry you took it that way. Was just curious as to what he meant. Thanks, catdad. O*D*W


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Catdad I'd have sank the gaff into that one myself


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Catdad I'd have sank the gaff into that one myself


Peeps I guess we could rig a big hammock between our two boats and limp a giant like that back home.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Not trying to 'knock' anybody's comment here but the article plainly states that the mate, Emil Rudd, wired the fish four times and had to 'dump' the leader three times. Fish that come up 'dead' don't cause mates to 'dump' the leader, no matter how 'green' the mate might be. I can tell you, knowing 'Grimmy' the way I do.....if there had not been a hell of a lot going on, he would have been off the bridge and wired a 'dead' fish himself if the mate was having so much difficulty with it. I'd say it was a team effort between angler, mate and captain. I know that the Capt. was busy as hell trying to keep position on a live fish so that the mate had the best chance of managing the leader. I'm sure the fish was tired but in four hours, I'm sure it had some minutes to rest up. Just to finish up the point concerning fish that die after four hours....Gary Carter, from Atlanta, hooked a Blue Marlin at 5pm this past September, in the Azores, at 4pm the following day, the fish broke off....not dead. This is the way it ends, sometimes, on 12 lb. test Blue Marlin fishing but I know Olaf is not out there fishing Ascension Island with anything less than 130 lb. test and 550 or 600 lb. leader. The fish out there run large and at a minimum he may have had an 80 lb. pitch bait handy but doubtful with a new angler.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Marlin*

Either way that was a big girl I was giving them the benefit of doubt killing a large breeder is a waste but I guess they view them the same way as the Hawaiians they have both kinds of marlin over there the kind you eat and the kind that break the leader


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

catch of a lifetime for sure.

despite their massive size, i think it's already been expressed that their mortality rate is quite high given the length of the battle. we've had several, not that large, expire when either foul-hooked, tail-wrapped, or just shear exhaustion.

catch 'em up.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

now thats one hell of a fish....especially for a first!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I have never reeled in any of the blue marlin that we have hooked, We always just tighten the drag to break them off, but I would have to try on that one. Put I would really like to be the one that sinks the gaff in her. That would be a rush!!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Capt. D, Just got a message from Charles Perry and it included some new info on the angler.(That caught the 1320 lb'er) Seems that he HAD caught a Marlin before but not a Blue Marlin. This angler is a bar owner or manager near London. 25 years ago, he got it in his head that he wanted to catch a monster Marlin so he SOLD HIS HOUSE to finance a trip to the Great Barrier Reef and ended up catching a nice 750 lb. Black Marlin. Since then he has fished Panama, Costa Rica and lots of other international locations in his pursuit but not much luck and none on topping his 750 lb'er. This time, he flew ten hours in a military transport (the only way to get to Ascension Island other than sail there) and spent ten days fishing and they hardly had a bite for the first eight days until this one came along. Now, that is dedication to a goal. Makes a good bar story. 
Just out of curiousity, when do you guys just tighten the drag and break off the Blues that bite? Is it the tackle or what?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Capt. D, I meant to ask WHY, not when, you guys tighten the drag to break off the Blue Marlin? That last photo is incredible!!!!!! I guess everybody realizes that it's a Humpback Whale


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Well that guys certainly paid his dues and then some. Congrates man, i'm very proud for you. Job well done. 

I have a lot of friends that have the bill bug, but lots that don't. To each there own. I know I have weird taste and no one judges me, so I don't judge them. If you like it, do it. If you don't, then don't. 

I was tuna fishing about 6 weeks ago way south of LA. I hooked a 250lb blue on an electric 9/0. After he jumped about 4 or 5 times and started to fight, I could not find anyone on the boat that wanted to play with him. I certainly did not want to pull on him anymore than I had. The fun part was over to me. So I tightened the drag and pow! Got back to catching yellowfins. I told one of my good friends back at the dock over the phone, and he says he is going to hit me in the back of the head with a gaff next time he sees me. :001_huh: Like I said, to each their own. Heck, I like catching those ol wormy amberjacks. Told you I was weird. Please don't judge me!!! I just like to gaff things.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

kinda feel the same way the 1st 5 minutes and the last 5 minutes of a Marlin are the most fun. that part in the middle is alot of work for one person and a whole lot of standing around watching and waiting for the rest of the group it is exciting but I would much rather find a school of 20 lbs dolphin then everyone gets to play.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

How about a day when three anglers catch and release 27 Blue Marlin....kind of the same thing. Lots of excitement. Anglers, deckhands and captains all very busy and involved all day long. Number of bites almost uncountable. Strike, hook, fighting, clearing, pitching, takes, hook-ups, wiring, billin, releasing, putting out the spread and getting the pitch baits and pitch rods ready. Days like that are why people Marlin fish.....and the hard part in between the strike and the release is the part where the angler has to put in the work. It's all exciting. Hours of boredom punctuated by minutes of pandamonium. Don't get me wrong. I enjoy the same things that you guys like. Catching lots of dolphin, fighting good sized tuna on less than heavy tackle. Capt. D says he is strange for liking the kind of fishing that he likes but he's not strange at all. I'm just addicted to fishing...any kind. From panfish to giant Marlin.....there isn't that much difference in the feeling, just a difference in the tackle and the amount of exertion.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*27 marlin in a day*

* Boat with most blue marlin in a day - 20 Atlantic blue marlin by Capt. Trevor Cockle on the Hooker. The date was June 6, 1997. The place was Sao Vicente Island in the Cape Verdes off the north coast of Africa. Here, Cockle and first mate Randy Baker managed 20 out of 28 bites for an unheard-of one-day marlin-fishing binge. 


your numbers are a little off but here ya go darn impressive anyway you cut it. I have caught almost that many sails (18for23) in one day with 5 guys it was awesome but sea rats are a whole lot easier to handle than a Blue. That many marlin in one day is a job not an adventure


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Billin, I love a man who has his facts straight. The day that Trevor and Randy caught 20 in a day WAS the most ever caught by one boat in one day...if we accept the story as it was written in Marlin magazine. That is one hell of an accomplishment and will be difficult to ever break but it may be done even though it has stood for 15 years. Don't know how many anglers were on board that day. I'll have to ask Randy the next time I see him. 
In this case, both of us have our facts correct. My statement was 'three anglers', not one boat. The date was June 26th, 2012 and it happened off San Antou Island, Cape Verde, Africa. Two anglers were on the 'Dreamin' On' and one angler was on the 'Amelia' and those were the only two game boats on the bank that day. The aggregate total of the two boats was 27 and I can tell you that there was a lot of action that day. One angler on the 'Dreamin' On' caught 8 Blues, the other caught 9 and the single angler on the 'Amelia' caught 10. The following day that same single angler caught 7 and the day after he caught 11 for a three day total of 28. The one day total of 20 for 28 is monumental but 17 is also an impressive accomplishment. An amazing fishery.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Panhandle*

Yeah I have never been there but I think that may be my next stop I am plaining a trip for next year in May


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Book now to avoid disappointment. Seriously. The word is out and the good boats , crews get booked very early. There really aren't that many charter operators that have the right boat and the 'right stuff'.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Panhandle*

Check your box


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

catdad100 said:


> Thats a lot of smoked marlin sandwiches for sure


 Nope , by the time that fish is weighed . Its no good for consumption. I've tried marlin say 4 hrs old. Yuk ! :thumbdown:


----------

